# New Storm Video



## Aura Lawns (Jan 10, 2014)

So here it is, I made a new, much higher quality Snow Removal Vlog. I made one earlier in the season but it didn't turn out as great. I personally think is really good. So if you have a minute, do me a favor and go check it out! Also remember to like at subscribe!

The Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vs_j...ature=youtu.be

ussmileyflag


----------



## Calvinslawns (Jan 1, 2011)

Link doesn't work.


----------



## Aura Lawns (Jan 10, 2014)

Sorry about that, here is the working link


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

Were you really putting down sand/salt?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yea he was


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I was really excited that the camera was going to get sucked into the blower


----------



## ATVDaddy (May 21, 2015)

aww too bad the video doesn't exist now. any other links on this one?


----------

